# Abschaffung des Postcounters



## Alcasim (16. April 2008)

Ahoi!

Vielleicht ist es schon einigen von euch aufgefallen, aber das Niveau hier im Buffed Forum senkt sich täglich mehr und mehr, was ich eigentlich sehr schade finde, denn früher war es hier um einiges übersichtlicher;
Threads werden vollgespammt, neue sinnfreie Threads werden eröffnet (zB diese hier, wurden erst 20 Minuten vor meinem schreiben eröffnet; Link 1 Link 2). Und immer wenn man die betroffenen Leute fragt WARUM sie sinnlos rumspammen ist die Antwort zu 90% "Damit ich einen Post mehr habe".

Könnte nun noch 2 Seiten drüber schreiben aber meine Forderung (oder besser Vorschlag) ist einfach, wie wäre es den Postcounter abzuschaffen? Ich habe auch schon in diversen Foren gesehen das dies eingeführt wurde, und die Besserungen bzgl. des Spammens waren echt unglaublich, denn dann kamen die Leute zum Vorschein die auch wirklich diskutieren wollten, und sich bisher nur daran hindern liessen weil der eigene Post eh sofort verschwand da in der gleichen Minute in der man ihn abschickt 10 neue Posts mit dem Inhalt "l2p, du hast kein Plan, mimimimi" hervorgekommen sind.
Denke auch das Abschaffen des Postcounters würde den Moderatoren erheblich die Arbeit erleichtern. 


/discuss


----------



## Lurock (16. April 2008)

Endlich!

Also 1. lieferst du mit diesen Thread hier
ein sehr schönes Beispiel für deine Beschwerde
bezüglich den unnützen Threads. Des Weiteren
will ich mit eigenen Augen sehen, dass 90%
der Leute, welche deiner Meinung nach spammen,
behaupten, dies nur wegen ihrem Postcounter
zu tun. Außerdem finde ich Leute, welche, wie du,
nur auf den Postcounter anderer gucken und sobald
derjenige etwas, deiner Meinung nach, 'Unsinniges'
von sich gibt demjenigen erstmal unterstellen das
er das nur wegen dem Postcounter schreibt, genauso
schlimm wie Leute, die das wirklich tun. Um zu den
Leuten, welche posten nur wegen ihres Counters wegen,
zu kommen: Der Großteil derer welche das tun, machen
das einen Tag lang und eröffnen 30 Threads mit Unsinn
und werden dann, wenn nicht sogar früher, sowieso
von dem Moderatoren in den Urlaub geschickt.
So gewaltig, wie du das hier schilderst, ist es wirklich nicht.
Niemand der hier, sagen wir mal, mehr als 1000 Posts hat,
spammt hier, wenn er das tun würde, wäre er nämlich 
schon lange weg, schließlich würden die ganzen Posts auffallen!

Und Leuten mit einem, deiner Meinung nach hohen Postcounter,
Diskussionsunfähigkeit zu unterstellen ist Schwachfug!


----------



## The Holy Paladin (16. April 2008)

Mag sein das ich da zu hart bin aber meiner Meinung nach sollten die Moderatoren schneller Verwarnung ausprechen und evtl auch mal einen ganz resistenten User bannen.Bei so einer Handhabung sollte man das Problem eigentlich lösen könen.

@Moderatoren:

Ich möchte Euch hier nicht euren Job erklären noch euch etwas vorschreiben es ist nur meine persönliche Meinung zu dem Thema. 

MfG The Holy Paladin


----------



## maggus (16. April 2008)

Lurock, drück mal weniger auf die Enter-taste, wenn der Text den Blidschirmrand erreicht hat, gehts automatisch in der nächsten Zeile weiter. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Postcounter: Es ist mir vollkommen egal, ob ich mit jemandem diskuttiere, der 10, 100 oder 1000 Posts hat. Meistens achte ich gar nicht drauf. Das größere Problem bei sinnfreien Threads sind die Leute, die denken, sie müssten sich jetzt mit "Wayne!" oder "Rofl, alter du kacknoob" darin verewigen.

Viele machen das nicht primär, um den Postcounter zu steigern, es ist leider eine Unsitte die generell mit dem Niveau der Community zusammenhängt. Schau dir das WoW-Forum an. Da gibts auch keinen Postcounter, und wenn du da rumsurfst, hast du auch manchmal das Gefühl, dass die ortsansässige Psychiatrie wieder ein paar Hanseln beim Freigang vergessen hat.


----------



## Alcasim (16. April 2008)

Habe nie unterstellt das Leute mit einem höheren Postcounter nicht diskutieren können.. Ausserdem, schonmal ins WoW Forum geschaut? Wollte den Thread hier schon lange eröffnen fande es aber lange nicht nötig.. Dann wieder 2 Spam Threads und naja, hab den Thread dann einfach mal eröffnet, denn schlimmer wirds mit so einem Thread echt nicht.

Warum ich unterstellt habe das 90% der Spammer nur wegen der Postanzahl schreiben? Kannst ja mal Chopi fragen, hatte auch mit ihm eine längere Diskussion warum es so toll ist viele Beiträge zu haben (per PM, nicht öffentlich) - Denn er war (oder ist?) einer der es echt nicht lassen kann zu spammen (das erste mal aufgefallen ist es mir hier)

Oder der User "Ciliu" sollte dir auch ein Begriff sein:

KUCHEN #1 &#8206;(03.02.2008 17:26):
âchso
KUCHEN #1 &#8206;(03.02.2008 17:26):
du meinst die doppelposts
Marco &#8206;(03.02.2008 17:26):
ja lol
KUCHEN #1 &#8206;(03.02.2008 17:26):
diem ahc ich mit absicht 
Marco &#8206;(03.02.2008 17:26):
weswegen?
KUCHEN #1 &#8206;(03.02.2008 17:26):
2 beiträge xD
Marco &#8206;(03.02.2008 17:26):
-.-
Marco &#8206;(03.02.2008 17:26):
Was ist so toll daran viele Beiträge zu haben?
KUCHEN #1 &#8206;(03.02.2008 17:26):
^.^kP

Genau so wie er haben viele drauf reagiert.. Und nur weil es bei dir eine Ausnahme ist (lese nämlich sehr viel interessantes von dir) heisst das nicht das andere nicht spammen, vergiss das nicht.


----------



## maggus (16. April 2008)

Also die Regeln von elitistjerks.com zu kopieren wäre schon mal ein Anfang. Bei denen wird man wegen schlechter Rechtschreibung schon gebannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Rechtschreibfehler gefixed xD


----------



## Lurock (16. April 2008)

maggus schrieb:


> Also die Regeln von elitistjerks.com zu kopieren wäre schon mal ein Anfang. Bei denen wird man wegen schlechter Rechtschreibun schon gebannt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das wäre eine gute Idee!
Allerdings sollte man dann
ein bisschen Rücksicht auf die
Schweizer hier im Forum nehmen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vreen (16. April 2008)

counter lassen, einfach ein paar hegel bannen die nerven


----------



## chopi (16. April 2008)

Alcasim schrieb:


> Warum ich unterstellt habe das 90% der Spammer nur wegen der Postanzahl schreiben? Kannst ja mal Chopi fragen, hatte auch mit ihm eine längere Diskussion warum es so toll ist viele Beiträge zu haben (per PM, nicht öffentlich) - Denn er war (oder ist?) einer der es echt nicht lassen kann zu spammen (das erste mal aufgefallen ist es mir hier)


vornewegmal
"ironie"
ich hab damals nichtmal gemerkt,das du das ernst genommen hast  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
mir geht es ganz bestimmt nicht um den postqounter,ich schreibe gerne im forum,auch sehr gerne in dem,von dir ganz bestimmt verhassten,nachtschwärmerthread.Ob man mir jett die zahl da unten unter dem ava "wegnimmt",ist mir auch egal ([x] ja)
ausserdem glaube ich nicht,das auch nur 10% sagten,sie würden es wegen dem counter tun oO Und ganz bestimmt machen es die "mimimi" kinder nicht deswegen,sondern alleine deshalb,um zu zeigen wie überlegen sie doch sind
naja mir ist es auch egal,ich werde meine posts mit ironie in zukunft besser kenzeichnen,ok? *(<-ironie)*

(fals das mit der rechtschreibung ernst gemeint war)//edit: das mit der rechtschreibung ist schwachsinn,das ist ein orum für (unter anderem) wow,was glaubste in welchen jahresstufen sich hier leute bewegen? 8-65 sagen wir mal
dann wären noch die ganzen ausländer,legastheniker,und so weiter,und sofort


----------



## Incontemtio (16. April 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> mir geht es ganz bestimmt nicht um den postqounter,ich schreibe gerne im forum,auch sehr gerne in dem,von dir ganz bestimmt verhassten,nachtschwärmerthread.



Ob er den Nachschwärmerthread "hasst" weiß ich nicht, aber ich hege (auch) eine gewisse Abneigung gegen ihn , genau wie gegen die ganzen "Bewertet XXX des Posters über dir". Denn meiner Meinung nach gehören reine Bewertungsthread ohne Diskussionsinhalt (auch wenn manchmal ein klein wenig davor aufkeimt) nicht in ein Diskussionsforum, letztenendes  ist das aber eine Entscheidung, die die Moderatoren und Administratoren treffen müssen und die scheinen hier den Bewertungthreads gegenüber nicht abgeneigt zu sein. 



chopi schrieb:


> ausserdem glaube ich nicht,das auch nur 10% sagten,sie würden es wegen dem counter tun oO



Ob sie es sagen spielt auch keine Rolle, viel mehr geht es darum ob sie es "meinen" (wenn auch nur unterbewusst). 



chopi schrieb:


> naja mir ist es auch egal,ich werde meine posts mit ironie in zukunft besser kenzeichnen,ok? *(<-ironie)*



_"Ironie versteht der Leser nie"_ ist ein bekanntes Motto unter (Zeitungs-)Redakteuren ... 




chopi schrieb:


> 8-65 sagen wir mal



Ich würde den Altersdurchschnitt auf ca. 21 festlegen. 



chopi schrieb:


> dann wären noch die ganzen ausländer,legastheniker,und so weiter,und sofort



Hier fehlt ein Verb was mir sagt was mit diesen Menschen dann wäre.


----------



## humanflower (16. April 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> Ob er den Nachschwärmerthread "hasst" weiß ich nicht, aber ich hege (auch) eine gewisse Abneigung gegen ihn , genau wie gegen die ganzen "Bewertet XXX des Posters über dir". Denn meiner Meinung nach gehören reine Bewertungsthread ohne Diskussionsinhalt (auch wenn manchmal ein klein wenig davor aufkeimt) nicht in ein Diskussionsforum, letztenendes  ist das aber eine Entscheidung, die die Moderatoren und Administratoren treffen müssen und die scheinen hier den Bewertungthreads gegenüber nicht abgeneigt zu sein.


Ich verstehe nicht worin das Problem besteht wenn im Forumsbereich "Gott und die Welt" über alle möglichen Themen diskutiert wird... und wenn dabei Signaturen, Titel und Avatare bewertet werden ist das doch absolut kein Problem.
Und wenn dir diese Threads nicht gefallen... dann ignorier sie doch einfach... sollte nicht wirklich sooo schwer sein oder?


----------



## Lurock (16. April 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht worin das Problem besteht wenn im Forumsbereich "Gott und die Welt" über alle möglichen Themen diskutiert wird... und wenn dabei Signaturen, Titel und Avatare bewertet werden ist das doch absolut kein Problem.
> Und wenn dir diese Threads nicht gefallen... dann ignorier sie doch einfach... sollte nicht wirklich sooo schwer sein oder?


Aber in diesen Threads wird eben *nicht* diskutiert, sondern nur bewertet.
Darum geht es ihm, glaube ich.


----------



## humanflower (16. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Aber in diesen Threads wird eben *nicht* diskutiert, sondern nur bewertet.
> Darum geht es ihm, glaube ich.


Und was zum Geier ist das schlimme daran?
Wenn es ihn soo sehr stört soll er die Threads nicht lesen und fertig...


----------



## Incontemtio (16. April 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht worin das Problem besteht wenn im Forumsbereich "Gott und die Welt" über alle möglichen Themen diskutiert wird... und wenn dabei Signaturen, Titel und Avatare bewertet werden ist das doch absolut kein Problem.



Du scheinst dir der Definition des Wortes "diskutieren" nicht bewusst sein. Eine Diskussion ist ein Streitgespräch bei dem zwei Seiten jeweils ihre Argumente vorbringen und versuchen die Gegenseite und/oder die Zuhörer von ihrem Standpunkt zu überzeugen. Nur kann ich leider in Threads wie "Bewertet die Signatur des Posters über dir" weder das Vorbringen von Argumenten noch einen Dialog über irgendwelche unterschiedlichen Standpunkte wiederfinden (einzige Ausnahmen sind zeitweilig aufkeimende Randdiskussionen).  



humanflower schrieb:


> Und wenn dir diese Threads nicht gefallen... dann ignorier sie doch einfach... sollte nicht wirklich sooo schwer sein oder?



Das verstehst du falsch. Ich würde gerne mehr diskutieren (am liebsten in einem anderen Forum ...) aber leider "verschwenden" die meisten hier ihre ganze Zeit mit dem Bewerten von irgendwelchen Nichtigkeiten.


----------



## humanflower (16. April 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> Das verstehst du falsch. Ich würde gerne mehr diskutieren (am liebsten in einem anderen Forum ...) aber leider "verschwenden" die meisten hier ihre ganze Zeit mit dem Bewerten von irgendwelchen Nichtigkeiten.


Hmm dann weiß ich leider nicht was genau dich dann in diesem "für dich unatraktivem" Forum hällt...
wenn die meisten User ja hier ihre Zeit "verschwenden" dann sieh darüber hinweg und und such dir ein Forum in dem die Leute sich nicht den Spass machen ihre neuen Signaturen etc. zu bewerten sondern in denen ganz klar un sachlich über bestimmte Themen diskutiert wird... nur mal so als Ratschlag von mir.


----------



## AhLuuum (16. April 2008)

Ich hab gehört Lurock hat soviele Beiträge, weil er nur rumspammt?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




/discuss pls.


----------



## K0l0ss (16. April 2008)

Denkst du, dass das Niveau wieder steigen würde, wenn der Postcounter entfernt werden würde? 
Ich denke kaum. Solche Flameposts würde es auch weiterhin geben (siehe WoW-Forum). Man fühlt sich halt "toll" wenn man einen sinnfreien Post in Form von "Lol, /close plx" oder "mimimi" abgibt. Postcounter hin oder her.

Von mir aus kann der entfernt werden. Aber wenn du dir erhoffst, dass sich dadrurch das Niveau hier steigern würde...denke eher nicht.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (16. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



des weiteren hat Lurock alels gesagt was es dazu zu sagen gibt.

kein postcount zu haben, würde spammer nicht abhalten.
und die die viel spammen,werden eh schnell gebannt.


----------



## Incontemtio (16. April 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> Hmm dann weiß ich leider nicht was genau dich dann in diesem "für dich unatraktivem" Forum hällt...



Das ich in dem für mich "attraktivsten" Forum aus gewissen Gründen nicht mehr posten kann und ich kein "besseres" Forum kenne. 



humanflower schrieb:


> wenn die meisten User ja hier ihre Zeit "verschwenden" dann sieh darüber hinweg und und such dir ein Forum in dem die Leute sich nicht den Spass machen ihre neuen Signaturen etc. zu bewerten sondern in denen ganz klar un sachlich über bestimmte Themen diskutiert wird... nur mal so als Ratschlag von mir.



Die unsachliche Diskussionsweise mancher Leute (hier und anderswo) macht ja gerade den Reiz solcher Foren aus, es gibt kaum etwas belustigernderes, aber im schnöden Bewerten von irgendwelchen Kram sehe ich für mich persönlich keinen "Spaß". Aber das ist natürlich nur meine eigene, subjektive Meinung.


----------



## Thrawns (16. April 2008)

Ich finde auch, dass es dem buffed-Forum etwas an Niveau fehlt. Und das meine ich nicht arrogant. Aber ich gucke schon immer weniger rein, weil es zu Hauf irgendwelche sinnlosen Threads schaffen sich auf Seite 1 zu halten. (Fast) Jedes Forum hat zwar einen Spam-Thread, aber dann beschränkt es sich auch auf diesen einen Thread und andere offensichtlich wenig inhaltsvolle Threads werden konsequent von den Moderatoren geschlossen. Ich finde, dass sollte auch hier öfter passieren. Zu Verwarnungen und Banns kann ich nichts sagen, denn davon sehe ich nicht viel hier. Das kann daran liegen, dass es kaum stattfindet (dann wäre zu überlegen ob man diesbzgl. aktiver werden sollte) oder aber auch daran, dass das per PM passiert. Sollten die Mods das Geschehen hier nicht mehr so einfach überblicken können, sollten vielleicht ein, zwei zusätzliche Personen her. Ich denke mehr Moderation würde dem Forum hier schon ganz gut tun.

Zum Postcounter: ich bin dagegen ihn abzuschaffen. Irgendwie hat man sich ja ab einer gewissen Beitragszahl auch eine Art Statussymbol geschaffen. Ich fände es schade, wenn das einfach so veschwindet. Aber ich schätze, dass diese Zahl doch sehr viele User dazu verleitet zu posten obwohl sie nichts zu sagen haben (auch ich ertappe mich hin und wieder dabei). Wieso sollte man den Counter nicht einfach nur im Profil anzeigen und nicht mehr direkt neben dem Post? Das würde das 'Symbol' des aktiven Users erhalten, aber halt nicht mehr so im Vordergrund stehen.

//edit
Außerdem nerven mich die vielen Umfragen. Jedes Schwachsinssthema wird inzwischen mit einer Umfrage versehen. Auch hier fände ich eine strengere Moderation sinnvoll. Wer eine Umfrage möchte, kann sich an einen Mod wenden und dieser entscheidet dann ob eine Umfrage angebracht ist oder nicht.


----------



## Noxiel (16. April 2008)

Ich möchte hier im Namen der gesamten Moderatorenbelegschaft meine tief empfundene Reue aussprechen, dass wir bisher versäumt haben Verwarnungen, Schreibsperren und permante Forenverweise nicht unverzüglich und in allen Details den übrigen Usern unterbreitet zu haben. Ich werde sofort einen entsprechenden Antrag an den Community Manager stellen, dass wir in Bälde einen Pranger errichten, an den wir Missetäter mit expliziter Auflistung ihrer Vergehen, der Tatzeit und der ausgesprochenen Disziplinarmaßnahme, stellen können.

Wir Moderatoren haben stets ein waches Auge auf die Entwicklung des Forums und schreiten bei Missbeachtung der Netiquette auch ein, um den Mangel an Regelkonformität sofort abzustellen. Es gestaltet sich im Laufe eines schon gestarteten Threads als schwierig, möglichen Spam durch komplettes Schließen abzustellen, wenn aus einem Thema möglicherweise bereits eine funktionierende Debatte enstanden ist. Straffrei entkommt niemand, wie und wann, geht den Otto-Normal-User aber nix an.


----------



## Minastirit (16. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Das wäre eine gute Idee!
> Allerdings sollte man dann
> ein bisschen Rücksicht auf die
> Schweizer hier im Forum nehmen...
> ...



Jap 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



OT: Postcounter weg .. hmm find ich nicht wirklich gut. Eher ne bewertung der Admins ob dieser ein "Netter/Helfender" oder ein "Störender/Crapspammender" User ist oder so.. also mit Sternen. 5 = Max ..

Postcounter ist für mich eher sowas wie. Ah der Benutzer ist so Aktiv und kein AHA der hat 2 Posts der musst ein gimp sein. <-- Nur so bei beispiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (16. April 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ich möchte hier im Namen der gesamten Moderatorenbelegschaft meine tief empfundene Reue aussprechen, dass wir bisher versäumt haben Verwarnungen, Schreibsperren und permante Forenverweise nicht unverzüglich und in allen Details den übrigen Usern unterbreitet zu haben. Ich werde sofort einen entsprechenden Antrag an den Community Manager stellen, dass wir in Bälde einen Pranger errichten, an den wir Missetäter mit expliziter Auflistung ihrer Vergehen, der Tatzeit und der ausgesprochenen Disziplinarmaßnahme, stellen können.
> 
> Wir Moderatoren haben stets ein waches Auge auf die Entwicklung des Forums und schreiten bei Missbeachtung der Netiquette auch ein, um den Mangel an Regelkonformität sofort abzustellen. Es gestaltet sich im Laufe eines schon gestarteten Threads als schwierig, möglichen Spam durch komplettes Schließen abzustellen, wenn aus einem Thema möglicherweise bereits eine funktionierende Debatte enstanden ist. Straffrei entkommt niemand, wie und wann, geht den Otto-Normal-User aber nix an.



Syr das ich noch nen Post mach aber ich würd hier gern was hinzufügen.
Ich kenne ein paar die schon gebannt oder verwarnt wurden. Dies Passiert oft (btw glaubs immer) per PM. 
Die Mods hier tun sehr viel. (Im vergleich zu Vielen anderen) 
Man merkt nur nix. Und Namecalling btw "Pranger stellen ect" sind hier auch verboten. Somit können das die Mods nicht machen. Wär ja auch sehr fies. Haha der Minastirit hatt eine Verwarnung und ist nun auf der Titelseite. <-- Fänd ich lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Von dem her.. Never mess with the Admins  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## humanflower (16. April 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Wir Moderatoren haben stets ein waches Auge auf die Entwicklung des Forums und schreiten bei Missbeachtung der Netiquette auch ein, um den Mangel an Regelkonformität sofort abzustellen.
> Straffrei entkommt niemand, wie und wann, geht den Otto-Normal-User aber nix an.


Kann ich nur so unterschreiben.
Ich finde die Moderatoren leisten wirklich sehr gute Arbeit und nur weil sie nicht schreiben "User xyz Bann" oder sonst was  sondern einfach "Spamthread closed" bedeutet es NICHT das sie ihrer Arbeit nicht gut genug nachkommen!
Ich find die Mods Klasse und das soll keine Ar_ _ _kriecherei werden sondern ist einfach meine Meinung.

Edit:


Minastirit schrieb:


> Die Mods hier tun sehr viel. (Im vergleich zu Vielen anderen)
> Man merkt nur nix. Und Namecalling btw "Pranger stellen ect" sind hier auch verboten. Somit können das die Mods nicht machen


Auch das kann ich ohne Probleme unterschreiben!


----------



## Osse (16. April 2008)

jo können weg. ich bin eh schon cool genug dank meiner mitgliedsnummer.


----------



## nalcarya (17. April 2008)

Woran es hier eigentlich nur mangelt ist Strenge. Ja Noxiel, auch wenn hier schon ganz ordentlich nachgeschaut, verwarnt und gebannt wird, dessen bin ich mir bewusst, geht es hier nicht gerade streng, sondern viel eher noch ziemlich locker zu.

Ich bin mir durchaus auch der Tatsache bewusst dass die Mods für ihren Job hier nicht bezahlt werden, dass sie es freiwillig tun und auch nur Menschen sind die andere Sachen zu tun haben.
Außerdem weiß ich wieviel Arbeit es ist in einem Forum Mod zu sein, ich kenne es zwar nur von meinem Freund und aus einem Forum das nur ca 5000 Mitglieder (davon vielleicht 1/5 wirklich aktive User) hat, aber selbst da ist es eben schon genug Arbeit mit einer Hand voll Modeartoren die Übersicht über alles was so abgeht zu wahren.

Und dennoch: in eben diesem Forum von dem ich rede wird mit mehr Disziplin durchgegriffen als es hier der Fall ist, und das funktioniert sehr gut.

Bei buffed ist es ja nun auch nicht so, dass es ein kleines, privat unterhaltenes und bezahltes Forum ist. Nein, buffed hätte denk ich theoretisch die Mittel und Möglichkeiten Moderatoren eine kleine Aufwandsentschädigung zukommen zu lassen und dafür genauer zu untersuchen, strenger durchzugreifen und auch ganz rigoros neue Threads die so oder in ähnlicher Form schon existieren einfach zu löschen. Merke: _rein theoretisch_.

Ob das überhaupt gewünscht wird ist eine andere Frage die so einfach wahrscheinlich nciht entschieden werden kann. 

Persönlich nerven mich eigentlich nur diese stellenweise auftretenden Threadoppelungen die einfach stehengelassen werden - vielleicht weil es keiner bemerkt, vielleicht weil es zu viel Aufwand wäre zu kontrollieren was schon existiert, vielleicht weil es als unnötig empfunden wird es zu löschen. Darin hab ich latürnich keine Einsicht ;>

Ansonsten fühle ich mich eigentlich ganz wohl hier (sonst wär ich wohl kaum anwesend), auch wenn ich mir manchmal wünsche dass Dummheit ein Bangrund wäre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Noch meine Ansicht zu Bewertungsthreads: ganz ehrlich? Manchmal ist einem doch einfach nach Smalltalk, nach 1-2 mehr oder weniger freundlichen Sätzen, oder ähnlichem. Deswegen würde ich solche Threads auch aus einem Diskussionforum nicht grundsätzlich verbannen.
Aufgrund der hiesigen Unterforenverteilung ist es eben so dass solche Spiel-/Spam-/Bewertungsthreads keinen anderen Platz als dieses Allgemeine Forum hier finden - ein Extra-Forum unter _buffed.de Foren_ für solche Threads einzurichten wäre eventuell eine Überlegung wert.
Wer absolut kein Interesse ans olchen Threads hat überspringt diese Unterforum dann einfach und wird von vielem Spam verschont - funktioniert anderswo auch ganz gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gwynny (17. April 2008)

Hmmm dann könnte man ja nach und nach alles abschaffen und das Forum schließen.
Denn es gibt immer Leute die Spammen werden und es auf ihre Posts abgesehen haben.
Aber meiner Meinung nach gibt es hier vorwiegend Leute, mit denen man gut diskutieren kann.
Denn sonst kann man ja auch gleich WoW und alle Online- Spiele schließen, der Spammer wegen. 
Ist nur meine bescheidene Meinung dazu.

Leute regt euch doch nicht immer über andere auf, das Leben ist viel zu kurz!
Genießt lieber jede Sekunde, die ihr mit einem vernünftigen Menschen verbringen dürft und vergesst alle anderen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

LG Gwynny


----------



## Alcasim (17. April 2008)

Gwynny schrieb:


> Hmmm dann könnte man ja nach und nach alles abschaffen und das Forum schließen.



Du neigst zur Übertreibung, ne? Ausserdem, das müsste ja nicht permanent sein, man könnte den Postcounter ja auch mal einfach einen Monat lang ausschalten um zu schauen inwiefern es hilft...


----------



## chopi (17. April 2008)

Alcasim schrieb:


> Ausserdem, das müsste ja nicht permanent sein, man könnte den Postcounter ja auch mal einfach einen Monat lang ausschalten um zu schauen inwiefern es hilft...


das finde ich die beste idee,einfach mal probezeit von 1-2wochen weg das teil


----------



## x3n0n (17. April 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Bei buffed ist es ja nun auch nicht so, dass es ein kleines, privat unterhaltenes und bezahltes Forum ist. Nein, buffed hätte denk ich theoretisch die Mittel und Möglichkeiten Moderatoren eine kleine Aufwandsentschädigung zukommen zu lassen (...)


bwahahaha, Wenn der Moderatoren Job bezahlt würde *träum* (Bei Blizzard - gut, ist was anderes, in anderen offenen Foren...), ...


> Persönlich nerven mich eigentlich nur diese stellenweise auftretenden Threadoppelungen die einfach stehengelassen werden - vielleicht weil es keiner bemerkt, vielleicht weil es zu viel Aufwand wäre zu kontrollieren was schon existiert, vielleicht weil es als unnötig empfunden wird es zu löschen. Darin hab ich latürnich keine Einsicht ;>


Wenn du doppelte Threads findest, reporte sie doch einfach, generell sind Threaddoppelungen nicht erwünscht.


----------



## ZAM (17. April 2008)

x3n0n schrieb:


> bwahahaha, Wenn der Moderatoren Job bezahlt würde *träum* (Bei Blizzard - gut, ist was anderes, in anderen offenen Foren...), ...



Da ist es Vollzeit, nicht Freizeit. *g*


----------



## nalcarya (17. April 2008)

x3n0n schrieb:


> bwahahaha, Wenn der Moderatoren Job bezahlt würde *träum* (Bei Blizzard - gut, ist was anderes, in anderen offenen Foren...), ...


Wie gesagt, rein theoretisch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich gehe mit meinem gefährlichen Halbwissen für diese Theorie einfach davon aus das sich ein ähnliches System wie Blizzards GMs bei einem Forum / einer Community der Größenkategorie buffed schon rentieren könnte. Ob das in der Praxis tatsächlich so wäre weiß ich nicht und kann ich auch nicht wirklich drüber urteilen, ich hab hier nur mal meinen Gedankenspielereien freien Lauf gelassen.



> Wenn du doppelte Threads findest, reporte sie doch einfach, generell sind Threaddoppelungen nicht erwünscht.


Ich fühl mich mich immer so "spitzelig" wenn ich den Report-Knopf benutze *hüstel* werd ich aber in Zukunft dann machen.


----------



## Isegrim (17. April 2008)

Einen Grund für sinnlose Beiträge stellt dieses Bild wunderschön dar.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Über den Prozentsatz der Nutzer, die wirklich wegen des Beitragszählers spammen und sich über ihn definieren, weil sie denken, er sei eine Art Qualitätsmaßstab, läßt sich nur spekulieren. Fakt ist lediglich, daß es diese Nutzer gibt. Würde man den Beitragszähler abschalten, hätten _diese_ Nutzer keinen Anreiz mehr zu spammen.
Daß die Abwesenheit eines Beitragszählers nicht automatisch ein erträgliches Niveau bedeutet, haben einige im Thread schon gut mit dem offiziellen Forum als Beispiel gezeigt. Trotzdem ... ich wage mir nicht vorzustellen, wie das offiz. mit Zähler aussähe.

Als Maßstab ist er sowieso nur bedingt geeignet. Das Registrierungsdatum ist keine schlechte Alternative, die Erfahrung eines Nutzers einzuschätzen. Aber selbst wenn man dieses nicht anzeigt  und auch Nicknames entfernt &#8211; wie z.B. bei 4chan &#8211;, spammen Leute noch immer. Einzige Lösung wäre es, jeden geschriebenen Beitrag erst nach Durchsicht eines Moderators freizuschalten. Der Aufwand dafür wäre bei buffed aber viel zu groß. Den Luxus leisten sich m.W.n. nur Nachrichtenportale, die ihre Online- zusätzlich zur gedruckten Ausgabe betreiben und entsprechend $$$ im Rücken haben. Auch Blizz, die ja nun wirklich im Geld schwimmen sollten, haben keine Angestellten, die ausschließlich für die Forumsmoderation zuständig sind. Die Blauen im Forum, die nebenbei noch x andere Dinge erledigen, werden selten ohne Report tätig.

Wie außerdem ein paar schon angesprochen haben, findet die Moderation fast ausschließlich unsichtbar für den normalen Nutzer statt. Das Aussprechen eines Bans oder einer Verwarnung direkt in einem Thread ist die Ausnahme.
Natürlich kann nicht jeder Beitrag auch von einem Moderator gelesen werden, dafür ist die Zahl der geschriebenen auf buffed einfach zu groß. Ich weiß nicht genau, wie es die anderen Mods machen, aber ich durchforste in meiner Forumszeit jeden Tag die 5-15 Seiten neue Beiträge, lese Threads, deren Name nach Ärger riecht oder die in der Vergangenheit zu Flamewars und endlosen Diskussionen geführt haben. Und natürlich auch die, die mich persönlich interessieren. Ist natürlich nur ein Bruchteil aller begonnenen Threads. Aber gerade deshalb sind wir auch auf die Mithilfe aller Nutzer per Report angewiesen &#8211; 10000 Augen sehen mehr als 22.


----------



## Gwynny (18. April 2008)

Alcasim schrieb:


> Du neigst zur Übertreibung, ne? Ausserdem, das müsste ja nicht permanent sein, man könnte den Postcounter ja auch mal einfach einen Monat lang ausschalten um zu schauen inwiefern es hilft...



Ich übertreibe nicht wirklich, sondern sehe die Sache realistisch (jedenfalls in meinen Augen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

), denn es wird immer Leute geben die sich nicht benehmen können und den Sinn des Forums missverstehen. Also wird es auch immer Leute geben, die sich beschweren. Und allein das Abschaffen des Counters kann das wohl kaum unterbinden.
Aber die Idee mit der Probezeit finde ich gut, so kann man effektiv testen, ob es einen Sinn hat den Counter abzuschaffen.

LG Gwynny


----------



## Grivok (18. April 2008)

Ich waere fuer eine Abschaffung des Postcounters, da ich glaube, dass die Leute die wirklich ne 4stellige anzahl an posts haben immer wieder als Spammer betrachtet werden, und dauern darauf hingewiesen werden, dass sie ja nur muell schreiben (siehe B1ubb der dauernd aufgrund seines hohen Postcounts geflamt wird)
ich bezweifle aber, dass die spammerei ganz aufhoeren wuerde, weil ich glaube, dass der postcounter beim spammen nur ne geringe Bedeutung hat
ich glaube Langeweile hat da nen hoeheren stellenwert


----------



## ZAM (18. April 2008)

Grivok schrieb:


> ich bezweifle aber, dass die spammerei ganz aufhoeren wuerde, weil ich glaube, dass der postcounter beim spammen nur ne geringe Bedeutung hat - ich glaube Langeweile hat da nen hoeheren stellenwert



/signed <-- Konnt ich mir nicht verkneifen, schlagt mich. :>


----------



## Minastirit (18. April 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> /signed <-- Konnt ich mir nicht verkneifen, schlagt mich. :>



/target ZAM's Schami
/wirken Fear
/wirken dot dot dot ..
wwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww ..

pwnd .. syr ich schlag nicht gern .. doten ist fieser *g*

MUAHA 1 post mehr !! 11111!!!! Nur noch 30k und ich bin Gott MUAHAHA ..
Ehrlich gesagt ist es mir seit ex forum egal wieviele posts ich hab. (15k in 2 jahren xD) 
Aber es gibt leider viele threads wo man wirklich nur crap reinposten kann wie: SUFU/Falsches Forum etc .. weil die leute einfach nie die sufu benutzen..

die letzten 10 fragen hab ich 9 bei sufu und 1 bei google gefunden .. gimp jedes ca 40sec (buffed suche lagt bisle ^^) und ich hatte meine antwort. Thread aufmachen und auf einen warten der was sinvolles postet dauert länger..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit meint: ich hab mehr posts als zam !! i'm imba 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (18. April 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ich möchte hier im Namen der gesamten Moderatorenbelegschaft meine tief empfundene Reue aussprechen, dass wir bisher versäumt haben Verwarnungen, Schreibsperren und permante Forenverweise nicht unverzüglich und in allen Details den übrigen Usern unterbreitet zu haben. Ich werde sofort einen entsprechenden Antrag an den Community Manager stellen, dass wir in Bälde einen Pranger errichten, an den wir Missetäter mit expliziter Auflistung ihrer Vergehen, der Tatzeit und der ausgesprochenen Disziplinarmaßnahme, stellen können.


Au jaaaa. *freu*
Hm, moment... die Sache hat doch einen Haken... ich rieche *schnüffel schnüffel* Oh, Gott, es ist Ironie *kreisch*

Naja, Zam hat ja bereits meinen Vorschlag der öffentlich einsehbaren Trashbox oder des öffentlich einsehbaren Modlogs abgeschlagen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kleine Anmerkung: In dem von mir im Vorschlagsthread eröffneten Thead dazu hatte ich ein anderes Forum als Beispiel beschrieben, wo es beides gab... Witzigerweise gab es dort auch tatsächlich den Pranger. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Zum Thema selbst: Hat sich zwar einiges angesammelt an Posts bei mir, aber ich hätte auch kein Problem damit, wenn die Postzahl plötzlich nicht mehr dort stehen würde.

Ich vermute das geht den meisten mit einem "dicken Post-Konto" so.


----------



## ZAM (18. April 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Witzigerweise gab es dort auch tatsächlich den Pranger.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



In dem Fall endet die Demokratie - es wird wie gesagt keine Public-Trashbox geben und egal wieviele Abstimmungen gemacht werden, es gibt keine permanente, öffentliche Blosstellung von Mitgliedern die verwarnt werden etc.. Einzig und allein für interne Zwecke sind solche Dinge einsehbar. Ihr wollt ein sauberes Forum aber gleichzeitig Features um Flamereien zu fördern - nicht nachvollziehbar. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Holy Paladin (18. April 2008)

> Wir Moderatoren haben stets ein waches Auge auf die Entwicklung des Forums und schreiten bei Missbeachtung der Netiquette auch ein, um den Mangel an Regelkonformität sofort abzustellen. Es gestaltet sich im Laufe eines schon gestarteten Threads als schwierig, möglichen Spam durch komplettes Schließen abzustellen, wenn aus einem Thema möglicherweise bereits eine funktionierende Debatte enstanden ist. Straffrei entkommt niemand, wie und wann, geht den Otto-Normal-User aber nix an.



Danke für die Stellungnahme wie schon bei meinem ersten Post hier im Thread gesagt ich wollte Euch das nicht vorwerfen nur einfach sagen,dass (sollte ein rechtmäßiger Umgang mit Spammern (noch) nicht vorhanden sein) eine entsprechende Bewegung zu einem solchen Umgang hin helfen kann.

MfG The Holy Paladin


----------



## Incontemtio (18. April 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> In dem Fall endet die Demokratie - es wird wie gesagt keine Public-Trashbox geben und egal wieviele Abstimmungen gemacht werden, es gibt keine permanente, öffentliche Blosstellung von Mitgliedern die verwarnt werden etc..



Es wurden nie User öffentlich gebannt? 

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...28774&st=40


----------



## Dalmus (18. April 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> In dem Fall endet die Demokratie - es wird wie gesagt keine Public-Trashbox geben und egal wieviele Abstimmungen gemacht werden, es gibt keine permanente, öffentliche Blosstellung von Mitgliedern die verwarnt werden etc.. Einzig und allein für interne Zwecke sind solche Dinge einsehbar. Ihr wollt ein sauberes Forum aber gleichzeitig Features um Flamereien zu fördern - nicht nachvollziehbar.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Najoa, das besagte Forum gehört zu einem Browsergame, da hatte der Pranger auch tatsächlich abschreckende Wirkung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber zum Beispiel die immer wieder aufkochenden Rumflamereien gegen B1ubb aufgrund seiner hohen Postzahl zeigen ja, daß auch der Postcounter ein Flame-Potential birgt.

Atm schaut die Abstimmung recht ausgeglichen aus, aber mir fehlen hier noch mehr Stimmen, die mir die Vorteile des Postcounters erläutern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yozoshura (18. April 2008)

Wieso sollte jemand Posts sammeln?


----------



## Yozoshura (18. April 2008)

Ich meine ja nur, so etwas ist doch völlig sinnfrei!


----------



## Yozoshura (18. April 2008)

Naja wers nötig hat... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grivok (18. April 2008)

@dalmus
wenn man sich den thread ansieht stellt man fest, dass hier die meisten viel-schreiber vertreten sind (b1ubb hat wohl heute keine zeit^^)
und wenn ich mir die namen angucke, sehe ich da keinen den ich auf anhieb sofort als sinnlos-spammer betiteln wuerde
ich glaube alle von uns haben auch ein paar hundert posts durch mittwoch-thread, nachtschwaermer oder aehnliches, aber ich sehe hier spontan keinen der wirklich einfach nur so aus lust und laune spammt

und wie gesagt mir ist mein counter egal (ist gerade eh wieder um 1 weitergelaufen)
von mir aus kann da auch ne 1 stehen
denn der post counter sagt nix ueber die art der psots aus


----------



## maggus (18. April 2008)

Habt ihr eigentlich noch vor, das Moderatorenteam zu vergrößern? Ich meine, ich hab momentan fast zu viel Freizeit.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (18. April 2008)

Yozoshura schrieb:


> Naja wers nötig hat...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Falls es dir net aufgefallen ist, wir reden hier über leute wie DICH....

Na ja postcounter hin oder her mir doch egal ich finds witzig aber gibt einfach zu viele Kinder die meinen sie haben mit den meisten posts den längsten....


----------



## nalcarya (18. April 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> Es wurden nie User öffentlich gebannt?
> 
> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...28774&st=40


Wo siehst du diese Aussage in dem von dir zitierten Text? Zam hat lediglich gesagt das es keine _generelle_ Veröffentlichung solcher Aktionen geben wird - das niemals nie ein Einzelfall mal halbwegs öffentlich abgehandelt wird hat keiner gesagt :>


----------



## Dalmus (18. April 2008)

Grivok schrieb:


> und wie gesagt mir ist mein counter egal (ist gerade eh wieder um 1 weitergelaufen)
> von mir aus kann da auch ne 1 stehen
> denn der post counter sagt nix ueber die art der psots aus


Tja, hätte ich mal noch die Zugangsdaten zu meinem Dalmi-Acc. *seufz*
Mit dem hab ich noch satte 0 Posts. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber worauf ich vorhin eigentlich hinaus wollte war, daß ich etwas überrascht war, als ich nach Teilnahme an der Umfrage gesehen habe, daß sie so ausgeglichen ist. Ich hätte mit weniger "Nein-Stimmen" gerechnet.
Ich hätte mich halt gefreut auch die Argumente im Thread zu lesen, die gegen die Abschaffung des Post-Counters sprechen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also... bessere Argumente als EPeen und dergleichen...

Edit: Wenn ich wenigstens wüßte auf welche EMail-Addy ich den Dalmi-Acc damals eingerichtet hab. *Haare rauf*


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (18. April 2008)

So, dann will ich mal als ehemaliger "Nachtschwärmer"-Spammer etwas dazu sagen. Ich habe in dieser Umfrage für _Nein_ gestimmt, da der Postcounter zum Schreiben stimuliert. Selbstverständlich besteht dies meisst aus Spam, Flame und dergleichen unbrauchbaren Müll, aber was wäre ein Forum ohne sowas?

Genau, ein totes Forum. Ich denke, das kein Mod will, dass ein Forum ausstirbt oder langweilig wird.

Ebenso ist der Postcounter ein Zeichen von Aktivität im Forum. Ob nun Spam oder konstruktive Diskussion spielt hierbei keine Rolle.

- Aber ja, der Postcounter wird oft zum Schwanzmessen missbraucht. Ebenso wie Equip in WoW. Das wird man allerdings nicht verhindern können. Wenn der Postcounter weg ist, dann wird sich eben an der Mitgliedsnummer gemessen. Spam wird dadurch kaum verringert.

Die, die es übertreiben, werden von den Mods schon zurecht gewiesen. Wie dieser "Spartaaa"-Typ der hier vor einiger Zeit eine Menge unsinniger Posts in vielen Thread verfasste und dafür auch ein 3-Tage-Bann bekam.

So Far


----------



## Kal Jerico (18. April 2008)

Mag sein, dass sich nichts ändert, wenn der Counter da ist...nur...wozu ist er denn generell da? Auch wenn sich keine deutliche Besserung einstellt, so sollte es doch für niemanden ein Problem sein, da sich offenbar alle nicht drum scheren, wieviele Posts sie haben...

Verwirrend sind an der Stelle lediglich die vielen "nein"-Stimmer. Ich finde es nicht sehr rational, wenn der Grundtenor sich nach "och nö, Postanzahl interessiert niemanden" anhört, aber trotzdem rund 50% nicht auf ihn verzichten können/wollen. Ziemlich bigott...aber daran ist man sich in diesem Forum ja gewöhnt. Ich schreib eigentlich nur noch, wenn ich was wissen will oder es mich wegen eines idiotischen Beitrags zu sehr in den Fingern juckt, um auf eine schriftliche Breitseite zu verzichten. Die Meisten Topics sind entweder von Spammern und/oder Idioten überflutet. Auf gefühlte 95% der Topics kann man wegen mangelnden Inhalts verzichten weil die darin gestellten Fragen über Google bzw. Wowwiki.com beantwortet werden. Dass 7x verschiedene Clowns ihre "olol /close plx" oder "benütze SuFu" Beiträge platzieren müssen, ist ein Unsitte die mit Ban bestraft gehört. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wo liegt eigentlich das Problem bein anprangern? Die meisten Flamer hier Verhalten sich ohnehin unter aller Sau und halten die Anonymität für einen Freipass für ihr beknacktes Verhalten. Ich seh hier das Problem nicht- wer Blödsinn verzapft oder gegen die Regeln verstösst, braucht im RL auch nicht für den Spott zu sorgen...warum sollte das im Web anders sein?



> In dem Fall endet die Demokratie - es wird wie gesagt keine Public-Trashbox geben und egal wieviele Abstimmungen gemacht werden, es gibt keine permanente, öffentliche Blosstellung von Mitgliedern die verwarnt werden etc.. Einzig und allein für interne Zwecke sind solche Dinge einsehbar. Ihr wollt ein sauberes Forum aber gleichzeitig Features um Flamereien zu fördern - nicht nachvollziehbar.



Eigentlich beginnt die Demokratie beim Pranger, sie ist schliesslich die einzige Regierungsform, bei der die Mehrheit bestimmt, wer an einem Fiasko schuld sein soll... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yozoshura (18. April 2008)

Thoor schrieb:


> Falls es dir net aufgefallen ist, wir reden hier über leute wie DICH....
> 
> Na ja postcounter hin oder her mir doch egal ich finds witzig aber gibt einfach zu viele Kinder die meinen sie haben mit den meisten posts den längsten....



Für dich verwende ich ab jetzt "/ironie", damit auch du verstehst.

und jetzt noch meine bescheidene Meinung zum Thema...
Wieso sollte jemand absichtlich Posts sammeln um damit anzugeben? Gehts eigentlich noch?
Ich glaube genau solche, die sich durch die Beitragszahl anderer User gekränkt fühlen, legen Wert darauf und sonst niemand. Das heisst genau Typen wie der TE etc.

Ps. Ey Leute ich habe über 500 Posts in einem Internetforum, man bin ich cool...und das noch während der Arbeit. Da kommt mir gleich der "echte Gangster" in den Sinn.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (18. April 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> Es wurden nie User öffentlich gebannt?
> 
> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...28774&st=40



Grad wegen dieser erwarteten Reaktion, stand in meinem Text ein "permanent". :>


----------



## riesentrolli (18. April 2008)

mir is eigtl egal obs nen postcounter gibt oder nich. ich würde natürlich gerne sagen, dass ich ohne genau so posten würde wie jetz auch, aber ich weiß nich obs stimmt. also mir is es scheiß egal


----------



## Dalmus (18. April 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> - Aber ja, der Postcounter wird oft zum Schwanzmessen missbraucht. Ebenso wie Equip in WoW. Das wird man allerdings nicht verhindern können. Wenn der Postcounter weg ist, dann wird sich eben an der Mitgliedsnummer gemessen. Spam wird dadurch kaum verringert.


Das ist nicht direkt vergleichbar.
Natürlich ist dann die Mitgliedsnummer (oder eben das Anmeldedatum) ein guter Indikator - allerdings auch einer, den man nicht durch Spammen beeinflussen kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es stimmt auch, daß der Postcounter die Aktivität im Forum anzeigt - aber nur die absolute Aktivität. Wenn jemand seit 2 Jahren dabei ist und 1000 Posts hat, dann ist er dadurch nicht aktiver, als jemand, der erst seit einem Monat dabei ist und 100 Posts auf dem Konto hat.

Aber die Idee kommt hier wenn ich mich recht entsinne nicht zum ersten mal hoch.
Zam? Ist die Abschaffung des Postcounters denn überhaupt ein Thema für Euch?
Oder gab es dazu bereits mal eine Entscheidung und wir diskutieren gerade mal wieder nur, weil wir Spass am diskutieren haben? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grivok (18. April 2008)

<---- Diskutiert IMMER aus spass und nicht um die 2000 zu erreichen...
hab aber mal nachgeguckt...bin in der top 20 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


krieg ich jetzt ne buffed-tasse?


----------



## Merlinia (18. April 2008)

Aber die Counter stacheln einen  auch immer noch nen paar Beiträge mehr zu schreiben^^


----------



## Tikume (18. April 2008)

Merlinia schrieb:


> Aber die Counter stacheln einen  auch immer noch nen paar Beiträge mehr zu schreiben^^



z.B. in dem man Beiträge von 2006 ausgräbt?


----------



## Lurock (18. April 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> z.B. in dem man Beiträge von 2006 ausgräbt?


Warum nicht? Wenn man auch seine Meinung kundtun möchte, finde ich es besser ein Thema weiter zuführen, als ein Neues zu eröffnen...


----------



## Grivok (19. April 2008)

naja dagegen ist nichts zu sagen 
ich glaube tikume denkt da mehr an einen typen der vor einigen wochen aus reiner langeweile ca 5 threads aus der letzten seite hervorgekramt hat, oder nen typen mit 3 buchstaben der siese woche alle seine threads gepusht hat

edit: die ganzen threads von 2006 die ein gewisser pala neue hervorgekramt hat um Fragen zu beantworten?!? habe ich erst jetzt gesehen
das ist reines post-fishen


----------



## Alcasim (19. April 2008)

Yozoshura schrieb:


> Ich glaube genau solche, die sich durch die Beitragszahl anderer User gekränkt fühlen, legen Wert darauf und sonst niemand. Das heisst genau Typen wie der TE etc.



Warum sollte ich mich gekränkt fühlen wenn wer mehr Posts hat als ich? Ich glaube ich habe 26 Posts im Nachtschwärmer Thread, Lurock hat um die 2500.. Würde ich da mehr schreiben hätte ich locker 1500+ 
Also dann erklär mir mal warum ich nicht in Spamthreads reinschreibe (bzw nicht oft) obwohl ich anscheinend neidisch bin auf Leute die mehr Posts haben als ich



Dalmus schrieb:


> Zam? Ist die Abschaffung des Postcounters denn überhaupt ein Thema für Euch?
> Oder gab es dazu bereits mal eine Entscheidung und wir diskutieren gerade mal wieder nur, weil wir Spass am diskutieren haben?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Würde mich nun auch interessieren.. Vorallem da es recht ausgeglichen ist was die Umfrage anbelangt (35:35 sprich 50% zu 50%)


----------



## Tikume (19. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Warum nicht? Wenn man auch seine Meinung kundtun möchte, finde ich es besser ein Thema weiter zuführen, als ein Neues zu eröffnen...



Nehmen wir an Du stellst eine Frage. Sie wird beantwortet. 2 Jahre später beantwortet sie noch jemand. Findest Du das hilfreich? Ich nicht.


----------



## Lurock (19. April 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Nehmen wir an Du stellst eine Frage. Sie wird beantwortet. 2 Jahre später beantwortet sie noch jemand. Findest Du das hilfreich? Ich nicht.


In meinem Post steht ganz klar, dass ich es okay finde wenn jemand auch
seine Meinung zu einem Thema kundtun möchte und das macht man nur
wenn auch nach der Meinung anderer gefragt wird. Die Frage lautet
beispielsweise: "Wie findet ihr ********...?"
Und da finde ich es, ist es kein Problem auch nach 2 Jahren noch etwas zu zusagen.
Wenn allerdings nicht nach der Meinung anderer gefragt wird, z.B. nur um Hilfe
gebeten wird, dann gebe ich dir recht.


----------



## maggus (19. April 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Nehmen wir an Du stellst eine Frage. Sie wird beantwortet. 2 Jahre später beantwortet sie noch jemand. Findest Du das hilfreich? Ich nicht.



Nehmen wir an, jemand hat ein Problem mit seiner Soundkarte und WoW. Und jetzt hat 2 Jahre später jemand das gleiche Problem, hat das Problem aber nicht mit den Lösungsvorschlägen im Thread lösen können. Da schadet es doch nicht, den Thread wieder aufzuwärmen, oder?


----------



## Grivok (19. April 2008)

maggus schrieb:


> Nehmen wir an, jemand hat ein Problem mit seiner Soundkarte und WoW. Und jetzt hat 2 Jahre später jemand das gleiche Problem, hat das Problem aber nicht mit den Lösungsvorschlägen im Thread lösen können. Da schadet es doch nicht, den Thread wieder aufzuwärmen, oder?



es geht bei Tikume Aussage ja nicht um das berechtigte Hochholen alter threads
in den letzten Tagen haben einige leute einfach aus langeweile oder um posts zu fischen alte threads nach oben geholt 
und dann zwar was sinnvolles dazu geschrieben
nur wenn jemand ne frage zu ner quest stellt, die dann beantwortet wurde, muss man die nicht 2 jahre später nochmal beantworten oder?


----------



## Dalmus (21. April 2008)

Grivok schrieb:


> es geht bei Tikume Aussage ja nicht um das berechtigte Hochholen alter threads
> in den letzten Tagen haben einige leute einfach aus langeweile oder um posts zu fischen alte threads nach oben geholt


Ich gehe sogar noch einen Schritt weiter und unterstelle, daß Tikumes Post sich gezielt auf den User bezog, den sie zitiert hat. 
Wer dessen Posts aus dem fraglichen Zeitraum ansieht, der erkennt auch Tikumes berechtigte Kritik. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (21. April 2008)

Also wenn ich Leute sehe die seit gerade mal so 5 Tagen angemeldet sind und schon fast die 1k Postmarke haben, dann ist für mich schon sehr vieles klar, denn man kann in so kurzer Zeit nicht so viele hilfreiche Posts schreiben, da es gar nicht die Freds dazu gibt. Solche Leute gehören meiner Meinung nach gleich gebannt, denn durch solche Spamer geht die Community kaputt.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (21. April 2008)

ihr seid eh alle spammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich bin gerade mal 17ter, aber wenn ich mich anstrenge kriege ApoY2k ich diese woche noch überholt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




mal im ernst: postcounter is doch wayne... die mods hier leisten gute arbeit.


----------



## Grivok (21. April 2008)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> ihr seid eh alle spammer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



also ich bin geschäftlich in russland
wenn du dich diese woche anstrengs holst du auch mich ein


----------



## mofsens (22. April 2008)

wayne postcount zeigt ja nur das man nich viel anderes zu tun hat als aufm buffed forum zu schreiben, ob produktiv oder destruktiv kann wohl keiner durchschauen ausser er liest sich alle 5k posts von xy durch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


guts naechtle

ahja un das mit dem posten in veralteten threads: 
das zeigt ja nur das leute die suchfunktion benutzen un keine antworten erhalten die sie befriedigen, also antworten sie, anstelle einen neuen thread zu oeffnen eben in dem veralteten.is das nich eben das selbe,was hier staendig gepredigt wird von jedem?sufu benutzen un so? also ich denke schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (22. April 2008)

mofsens schrieb:


> ahja un das mit dem posten in veralteten threads:
> das zeigt ja nur das leute die suchfunktion benutzen un keine antworten erhalten die sie befriedigen, also antworten sie, anstelle einen neuen thread zu oeffnen eben in dem veralteten.is das nich eben das selbe,was hier staendig gepredigt wird von jedem?sufu benutzen un so? also ich denke schon
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Rüschtüsch!
Und ich war hocherfreut, als ich eben gesehn hab, daß das tatsächlich mal wieder jemand getan hat und hab dann den Kopf geschüttelt über die Leute, die sich darüber beschwert haben.
Nur gibt es immer 2 Fälle:

a) Jemand hat eine Frage, sucht im Forum nach antworten und postet dann seine Frage in einem entsprechenden Thread (auch wenn er schon alt ist): Genau so soll's laufen.

b) Jemand hat langeweile und stöbert auch den letzten Seiten des Forums rum, nur um irgendeinen beliebigen Thread wieder auf Seite 1 zu schieben, indem er einen geistreichen Beitrag wie zB "Lol, das ist ja geil^^" hinten dran setzt: Das ist unnötig.


----------



## Alcasim (27. April 2008)

Alcasim schrieb:


> Dalmus schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Aber die Idee kommt hier wenn ich mich recht entsinne nicht zum ersten mal hoch.
> ...



Warte immer noch auf ein Statement eines Moderators/Administrators :>


----------



## rEdiC (27. April 2008)

Ich bin seit über einem Jahr hier und habe nicht sonderlich viele Posts.Viele denken dann bestimmt, dass der jenige inaktiv oder dergleichen ist.Ich lese aber eigentlich immer nur mit und schreibe nicht viel. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (27. April 2008)

Alcasim schrieb:


> Würde mich nun auch interessieren.. Vorallem da es recht ausgeglichen ist was die Umfrage anbelangt (35:35 sprich 50% zu 50%)
> Warte immer noch auf ein Statement eines Moderators/Administrators :>



Ich glaube nicht, dass der Postcounter entfernt wird.
Ausserdem würde das uns die Arbeit hier erschweren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn wir nen User sehn der 2-3 Posts hat und rumspammed wie n Idiot wird der direkt permanent gebannt. Ein User mit 100 Posts oder mehr kriegt nur einige Tage/Stunden nen Bann.

(Und bevor das jetzt wieder jemand falsch versteht: Nein, wir bevorzugen keine Leute die 4000 Posts haben gegenüber jemandem der nur 300 hat)


----------



## Alcasim (27. April 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass der Postcounter entfernt wird.
> Ausserdem würde das uns die Arbeit hier erschweren
> 
> 
> ...



Mir gehts eigentlich nur um den Postcounter der einem sofort ins Auge sticht... Und das ist der auf der unter dem Avatar - Ob man nun den Postcounter IM Profil auch noch entfernt macht denke ich nicht allzuviel aus


----------



## Grivok (27. April 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass der Postcounter entfernt wird.
> Ausserdem würde das uns die Arbeit hier erschweren
> 
> 
> ...



ist vielleicht etwas seltsam formuliert...
ich verstehe das so, dass ihr von Fall zu Fall entscheidet wie der User sonst durch seine Posts auffällt? richtig
sprich auch wenn jemand 800 posts hat aber schon häufiger negativ aufgefallen ist gibt es längeren Bann
wenn jemand 200 posts hat, aber noch nie negativ aufgefallen ist, dann drückt ihr halt eher nen Auge zu

ach ja und um alle zu beruhigen, die denken die 1K+ User hätten Narrenfreiheit..... NEIN, auch wir kriegen Verwarnungen, etc, wenn wir negativ auffallen
nur wenn wir oft negativ aufgefallen wären, hätten wir schon lange nen Perma-BAnn?

richtig übersetzt carcha?


----------



## Dalmus (27. April 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass der Postcounter entfernt wird.


Ich hoffe, daß ich es richtig interpretiert hab, daß es darum eigentlich nie jemandem ging. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber es stimmt schon - da wurde sich wohl einfach falsch ausgedrückt...
Berichtigt mich, wenn ich falsch liege, aber ich dachte es geht nur um die Abschaffung der Anzeige der Beitragszahl links bei den Posts.

Daß die Beitragszahl nur für Otto-Normaluser ausgeblendet wird und für Mods/Admins weiterhin angezeigt wird, wäre denke ich auch eine gute Lösung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## x3n0n (27. April 2008)

Grivok schrieb:


> richtig übersetzt carcha?


So ungefähr ja, ob und wie stark jemand bestraft wird ist von Fall zu Fall anders und wird auch von uns Mods von Fall zu Fall anders behandelt.
Wenn der Postcounter unter dem Namen abgeschafft würde müssten wir jedesmal einen Klick mehr machen um rauszufinden wieviele Posts derjenige hat und bei mehreren bis vielen Reports am Tag ist das schon lästig.
Ausserdem können Newbies durch den Postcounter bewerten ob derjenige der auf evtl. Fragestellungen antwortet Erfahrung hat (auch wenn dies bei Spammern nicht zu unterscheiden ist).


----------



## Siu (27. April 2008)

In einem anderen Forum gibt es ein sogenannten "Karma-Titel". Also je nach Nützlichkeit und Informationsgehalte des Posters kann man +/- Karma Punkte geben, allerdings wird das wohl hier so dermaßen ausgenutzt von ein paar Spinnern und Kindern, dass bald jeder erdenkliche Poster Minus Punkte hätte.

Hier ist es der Postcounter, der einige stört. Im Offiziellen WoWForum ist es das Avatar was stört. Sobald jemand mit Level 1 ein Thread aufmacht und ein wenig harsch an die Sache geht, wird geflamt, dass sich die Balken biegen. Wie könne er es sich wagen mit einem Twink-Charakter ein Post zu eröffnen, er solle gefälligst einen Level 70 Charakter verwenden, weil er dann ja angeblich viel mehr überzeugen würde.

Es ist völlig egal, ob man den Postcounter abschafft oder nicht. Spammer/Flamer/Kiddis wird es weiterhin geben und ein nicht-vorhandener Counter hält diese nicht davon ab ohne Sinn und Verstand "mimim" "l2p noob" "wayne" unter die Themen zu posten. Ich frage mich aber auch, was sich einige so gestört fühlen durch Threads wie den "Nachtschwärmer" Teil oder "Bewerte....". Schaut einfach nicht hinein, ansonsten kann man da bestimmt auch den Counter deaktiveren, weil es ja ein "Off-Topic" Forum ist, vielleicht kriegen sich dann ja einige wieder ein.



> Daß die Beitragszahl nur für Otto-Normaluser ausgeblendet wird und für Mods/Admins weiterhin angezeigt wird, wäre denke ich auch eine gute Lösung



Was hätte das für einen tieferen Sinn, wenn wir die nicht mehr sehen, aber Admins und Mods? Damit diese dann sehen wer am meisten spammt und ihn/sie dann überprüfen können? Kann man auch ohne Postcounter.
Entweder man schafft den Counter ganz oder gar nicht ab und nicht so ein halbes Huhn daraus machen.


----------



## Carcharoth (27. April 2008)

Grivok schrieb:


> ist vielleicht etwas seltsam formuliert...
> ich verstehe das so, dass ihr von Fall zu Fall entscheidet wie der User sonst durch seine Posts auffällt? richtig
> sprich auch wenn jemand 800 posts hat aber schon häufiger negativ aufgefallen ist gibt es längeren Bann
> wenn jemand 200 posts hat, aber noch nie negativ aufgefallen ist, dann drückt ihr halt eher nen Auge zu
> ...



Eigentlich genau das Gegenteil rausgelesen... dabei hab ich doch noch extra im Satz mit den Klammern hingeschrieben wie ich es meine :<

Mir ists egal ob jemand 300 oder 3000 Posts hat. Wenn beide denselben Müll machen, kriegen beide dieselbe Strafe.

Aber wenn jemand nur 5 Posts hat und die alle scheisse sind, ist es ja wohl klar, dass er sich nur dafür angemeldet hat. Der kriegt direkt nen Permbann.


----------



## x3n0n (27. April 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Aber wenn jemand nur 5 Posts hat und die alle scheisse sind, ist es ja wohl klar, dass er sich nur dafür angemeldet hat. Der kriegt direkt nen Permbann.


Falls Missverständnisse auftreten sollten, das wollte ich mit meinem Post aussagen...


----------



## Grivok (27. April 2008)

ähm carcha...das ist genau das was ich sagte....
wobei es auch leute gibt die mehrere hundert posts haben bei denen aber 80% nur müll, spamm oder beleidigungen sind
deswegen meinte ich: egal wieviele posts jemand hat: es kommt darauf an wie oft er negativ auffällt


----------



## Carcharoth (27. April 2008)

Drück dich halt klar aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin erst seit 2 Stunden wach *g*


----------



## Grivok (27. April 2008)

lies genau oder warte bis du richtig wach bist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


oder lass ab jetzt deine schildkröte antworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (27. April 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass der Postcounter entfernt wird.
> Ausserdem würde das uns die Arbeit hier erschweren
> 
> 
> ...



Das heißt also: Das ein User der schon seit 2006 auf Buffed.de angemeldet ist und fast nie im Forum aktiv ist und dadurch nur 2 - 4 Post hat gleich permantent gebannt als ein Spieler der seit März 2008 angemeldet ist mit 80 Posts?


----------



## Noxiel (27. April 2008)

Soramac schrieb:


> Das heißt also: Das ein User der schon seit 2006 auf Buffed.de angemeldet ist und fast nie im Forum aktiv ist und dadurch nur 2 - 4 Post hat gleich permantent gebannt als ein Spieler der seit März 2008 angemeldet ist mit 80 Posts?





Carcharoth schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Mir ists egal ob jemand 300 oder 3000 Posts hat. Wenn beide denselben Müll machen, kriegen beide dieselbe Strafe.
> 
> Aber wenn jemand nur 5 Posts hat und die alle scheisse sind, ist es ja wohl klar, dass er sich nur dafür angemeldet hat. Der kriegt direkt nen Permbann.



DDS

Es ist doch mittlerweile unmöglich Carchas Aussage noch zu fehlinterpretieren, außer man legt es darauf an.


----------



## Carcharoth (27. April 2008)

Soramac schrieb:


> Das heißt also: Das ein User der schon seit 2006 auf Buffed.de angemeldet ist und fast nie im Forum aktiv ist und dadurch nur 2 - 4 Post hat gleich permantent gebannt als ein Spieler der seit März 2008 angemeldet ist mit 80 Posts?



Wenn er nur scheisse schreibt: Ja, zu 90% (wegen dem Datum muss man da etwas vorsichtig sein. Vllt. nutzt der User nur myBuffed).
Aber kam bisher noch nie vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alcasim (27. April 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> In einem anderen Forum gibt es ein sogenannten "Karma-Titel". Also je nach Nützlichkeit und Informationsgehalte des Posters kann man +/- Karma Punkte geben, allerdings wird das wohl hier so dermaßen ausgenutzt von ein paar Spinnern und Kindern, dass bald jeder erdenkliche Poster Minus Punkte hätte.



Etwas anderes wäre wenn das nur die Moderatoren könnten, aber dennoch, es wär eh nur ganz ganz klein in einer Ecke (nehm ich mal an) und da fällt es kaum auf



Siu schrieb:


> Hier ist es der Postcounter, der einige stört. Im Offiziellen WoWForum ist es das Avatar was stört. Sobald jemand mit Level 1 ein Thread aufmacht und ein wenig harsch an die Sache geht, wird geflamt, dass sich die Balken biegen. Wie könne er es sich wagen mit einem Twink-Charakter ein Post zu eröffnen, er solle gefälligst einen Level 70 Charakter verwenden, weil er dann ja angeblich viel mehr überzeugen würde.



Das ist was komplett anderes, die meisten Leute wirken aufgeregt weil es meistens die Twinkposter sind, die flamen, sich aber nicht getrauen mit ihrem Main zu posten (zumindest in den Realmforen, denke auch du willst auf diese Foren hinaus, denn sonst hab ich noch nie einen gesehen der einen Twinkposter geflamet hat)



Siu schrieb:


> Es ist völlig egal, ob man den Postcounter abschafft oder nicht. Spammer/Flamer/Kiddis wird es weiterhin geben und ein nicht-vorhandener Counter hält diese nicht davon ab ohne Sinn und Verstand "mimim" "l2p noob" "wayne" unter die Themen zu posten. Ich frage mich aber auch, was sich einige so gestört fühlen durch Threads wie den "Nachtschwärmer" Teil oder "Bewerte....". Schaut einfach nicht hinein, ansonsten kann man da bestimmt auch den Counter deaktiveren, weil es ja ein "Off-Topic" Forum ist, vielleicht kriegen sich dann ja einige wieder ein.



Wäre natürlich auch ne Möglichkeit - Aber wie ich sagte, der Postcounter muss ja nicht endgültig entfernt werden - Nur mal Testweise für 2-3 Wochen. Danach kann man es ja immer noch ändern wenn es überhaupt nichts bringt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Siu schrieb:


> Was hätte das für einen tieferen Sinn, wenn wir die nicht mehr sehen, aber Admins und Mods? Damit diese dann sehen wer am meisten spammt und ihn/sie dann überprüfen können? Kann man auch ohne Postcounter.
> Entweder man schafft den Counter ganz oder gar nicht ab und nicht so ein halbes Huhn daraus machen.



Das ging an die Mods die anscheinend Probleme damit hätten wenn sie die Postanzahl nicht mehr sehen. Lese die letzten 2 Seiten nochmals durch und du wirst den Zusammenhang verstehen.


----------



## glacios (28. April 2008)

Kal schrieb:


> Mag sein, dass sich nichts ändert, wenn der Counter da ist...nur...wozu ist er denn generell da? Auch wenn sich keine deutliche Besserung einstellt, so sollte es doch für niemanden ein Problem sein, da sich offenbar alle nicht drum scheren, wieviele Posts sie haben...
> 
> Verwirrend sind an der Stelle lediglich die vielen "nein"-Stimmer. Ich finde es nicht sehr rational, wenn der Grundtenor sich nach "och nö, Postanzahl interessiert niemanden" anhört, aber trotzdem rund 50% nicht auf ihn verzichten können/wollen. Ziemlich bigott...aber daran ist man sich in diesem Forum ja gewöhnt. Ich schreib eigentlich nur noch, wenn ich was wissen will oder es mich wegen eines idiotischen Beitrags zu sehr in den Fingern juckt, um auf eine schriftliche Breitseite zu verzichten. Die Meisten Topics sind entweder von Spammern und/oder Idioten überflutet. Auf gefühlte 95% der Topics kann man wegen mangelnden Inhalts verzichten weil die darin gestellten Fragen über Google bzw. Wowwiki.com beantwortet werden. Dass 7x verschiedene Clowns ihre "olol /close plx" oder "benütze SuFu" Beiträge platzieren müssen, ist ein Unsitte die mit Ban bestraft gehört.
> 
> ...



Ich finde es schade, dass die einzig sinnvolle Antwort in diesem Thrad untergegangen ist. Das liegt wohl daran, dass ihr auch mit diesem Thread euren Postcount erhöhen wollt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nein jetzt mal im Ernst:
Ich will hier keine Namen nennen, aber Leute die erst nen 3/4 Jahr oder weniger dabei sind und jetzt schon 3k+ Threads haben sind ALLE Spammer (evtl. auch noch Hartz IV-Empfänger ohne soziale Kontakte). Ihr könnt euch jetzt gerne weiß Gott wie aufregen, aber das ist die Wahrheit. Lest euch nur mal Spaßeshalber den Nachtschwärmerthread durch und wenn dann einer noch sagt, der sei nicht nur da, um den Postcount zu pushen, bezichtige ich ihn einen Lügner.
Ich kann mich noch gut erinnern an die Zeiten, wo noch keine Dauerposter ala L., VB., B. und wie sie alle heißen, da waren. Und ich muss sagen, dass das Klima damals deutlich angenehmer war. Kaum Spammer und sinnvolle Threads. Doch dann kamen die ersten Leute, die gemeint haben je mehr Posts desto "cooler" bin ich und dann gings steil bergab. Ob man das nun mit einem ausgeblendeten Postcount rückgänig machen kann, ist mehr als fraglich. Eine zerbrochen Vase wird nie mehr richtig heil.
Ich denke die Signatur von Lurock ist allgemeingültig für diese Extrem-Poster: "The higher your Postcount, the bigger your penis is..."
Und wie Kal Jerico schon sagte: Seltsam, dass angeblich allen egal ist, ob Postcount vorhanden ist oder nicht, aber sie dann trotzdem mit "Nein" abstimmen. Klar, dass das die Meisten nicht zugeben wollen, schließlich gehts um den eigenen Ruf (bestes Beispeil ist hier ein gewisser C.).
Zu dem Argument "Aktivität": Na und? Es ist doch unerheblich, wie oft ein Member postet; also wen intressiert es wie aktiv er ist? Und jetzt kommen wir der Sache näher: Es geht nur um Status! Diejenigen fühlen sich cooler und besser, erfahrener und größer als die "kleinen Noobs".
Und zu den Mods: Also bitte es wird doch nicht zu viel verlangt sein, einen Button mehr zu drücken, um etwas über denjenigen zu erfahren, zumal man das ja nur bei denen machen muss, die spammen.
Wer dazu nicht in der Lage ist, sollte vielleicht überlegen, ob er diese Aufgabe doch nicht einem anderen überlassen sollte.
Ich bin überhaupt dafür alle Statussymbole aus dem Profil des Names und aus dem Profil unter dem Avatar zu entfernen. Denn sei es Mitgliedsnummer, Registrierungsdatum oder Postcount, eins bleibt immer gleich: Statussymbole werden bzw können IMMER dazu benutzt werden, sich über andere hinwegzusetzen, dazu gibt es sie ja auch. Letztenendes geht es ja nur um den eigenen Status. 
Da ich aber der Meinung bin, dass es NUR auf das Gepostete ankommt (in dem Sinne muss ich auch den Mods widersprechen wegen der Sache mit dem Permabann) und überhaupt um nichts anderes, bin ich stark dafür alles außer einer Sig, Avatar und evtl Adresse und Kommentar abzuschalten.
Es ist mir außerdem durchaus schon einige Male aufgefallen, dass Leuten mit weniger Postcounts weniger Respekt oder im schlimmsten Falle sogar weniger Zurechnungsvermögen zugeschrieben wurde/wird. Von Gleichberechtigung fehlt dann aber jede Spur (das Verhalten der Mods im Hinblick auf den schon erwähnten Permabann zeigt dies ebenfalls, wenn auch auf einer verständlicheren und nachvollziehbaren Ebene).
Ich bin mir im Klaren, dass das sicher nicht dem Spammen Einhalt gebieten wird, aber es wird weniger werden, das ist klar! Und sei es auch nur, dass 10 Member/Spammer inaktiv werden, dann hat man schon was erreicht.


----------



## glacios (28. April 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> mir is eigtl egal obs nen postcounter gibt oder nich. ich würde natürlich gerne sagen, dass ich ohne genau so posten würde wie jetz auch, aber ich weiß nich obs stimmt. also mir is es scheiß egal


Das ist wenigstens mal eine ehrliche Antwort! Nicht wie viele andere hier, die mit fadenscheinigen Gründen versuchen, sich ins bessere Licht zu stellen


----------



## Lurock (28. April 2008)

glacios schrieb:


> Ich will hier keine Namen nennen, aber Leute die erst nen 3/4 Jahr oder weniger dabei sind und jetzt schon 3k+ Threads haben sind ALLE Spammer (evtl. auch noch Hartz IV-Empfänger ohne soziale Kontakte).


Nein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das ist falsch. Spammer schreiben irgendeinen Mist, während die (meisten) Leute, welche unter die von dir genannte Kategorie fallen sich am Thema beteiligen, aber das wird ja völlig ignoriert, Hauptsache die Klappe gaaaanz groß aufreißen und Spammer rufen!



glacios schrieb:


> Ihr könnt euch jetzt gerne weiß Gott wie aufregen, aber das ist die Wahrheit. Lest euch nur mal Spaßeshalber den Nachtschwärmerthread durch und wenn dann einer noch sagt, der sei nicht nur da, um den Postcount zu pushen, bezichtige ich ihn einen Lügner.


Ich will dich ja keineswegs lächerlich machen, aber wie wärs, wenn du du mal einen Mod
fragst, welche Rolle der Nachtschwärmer-Fred einnimmt. Weißt was der dir sagen wird?
Das es ein Spamm-Fred ist und dass niemals jemand etwas anderes behauptet hat.
Allerdings ist er, zumindest aus meiner Sicht nicht da um den Postcounter zu pushen,
sondern einfach nur für Leute die Langweile haben, sich über irgendeinen Mist unterhalten möchten da.



glacios schrieb:


> Ich kann mich noch gut erinnern an die Zeiten, wo noch keine Dauerposter ala L., VB., B. und wie sie alle heißen, da waren. Und ich muss sagen, dass das Klima damals deutlich angenehmer war. Kaum Spammer und sinnvolle Threads. Doch dann kamen die ersten Leute, die gemeint haben je mehr Posts desto "cooler" bin ich und dann gings steil bergab. Ob man das nun mit einem ausgeblendeten Postcount rückgänig machen kann, ist mehr als fraglich. Eine zerbrochen Vase wird nie mehr richtig heil.
> Ich denke die Signatur von Lurock ist allgemeingültig für diese Extrem-Poster: "The higher your Postcount, the bigger your penis is..."


Erklär mir mal, was an Leuten, wie uns denn so schlimm ist? Die "Oh mein Gott, der postet mehr als 1 mal pro Tag"- Schreie sind ja wohl lächerlich, was habt habt ihr denn für Probleme damit?
Außerdem würde ich gerne wissen wer dir erzählt, dass er je mehr Posts er hat, "cooler" ist/wird!
Denkst du wirklich dass ich so denke? Dass das mein Hintergrund ist? Falsch gedacht!
Und zu meiner Signatur: Die ist keineswegs ernst gemeint, aber manche Leute drehen die Sachen
nunmal so, wie sie sie gerne hätten, nicht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



glacios schrieb:


> Und wie Kal Jerico schon sagte: Seltsam, dass angeblich allen egal ist, ob Postcount vorhanden ist oder nicht, aber sie dann trotzdem mit "Nein" abstimmen. Klar, dass das die Meisten nicht zugeben wollen, schließlich gehts um den eigenen Ruf (bestes Beispeil ist hier ein gewisser C.).


Für den kann ich nicht sprechen, denn sein Hintergrund ist selbst mir fraglich...



glacios schrieb:


> Zu dem Argument "Aktivität": Na und? Es ist doch unerheblich, wie oft ein Member postet; also wen intressiert es wie aktiv er ist? Und jetzt kommen wir der Sache näher: Es geht nur um Status! Diejenigen fühlen sich cooler und besser, erfahrener und größer als die "kleinen Noobs".


Hier ist es dasselbe, ich wüsste nicht, warum man sich deiner Meinung nach "cool" fühlt, nur weil
man mehr Posts hat als irgendjmd anders.



glacios schrieb:


> Und zu den Mods: Also bitte es wird doch nicht zu viel verlangt sein, einen Button mehr zu drücken, um etwas über denjenigen zu erfahren, zumal man das ja nur bei denen machen muss, die spammen.
> Wer dazu nicht in der Lage ist, sollte vielleicht überlegen, ob er diese Aufgabe doch nicht einem anderen überlassen sollte.


Da könntest du Recht haben.



glacios schrieb:


> Es ist mir außerdem durchaus schon einige Male aufgefallen, dass Leuten mit weniger Postcounts weniger Respekt oder im schlimmsten Falle sogar weniger Zurechnungsvermögen zugeschrieben wurde/wird. Von Gleichberechtigung fehlt dann aber jede Spur (das Verhalten der Mods im Hinblick auf den schon erwähnten Permabann zeigt dies ebenfalls, wenn auch auf einer verständlicheren und nachvollziehbaren Ebene).


Also, nachdem die Mods, das jetzt mindestens 3 Mal erklärt haben, ist es nun wirklich lächerlich, das zu behaupten! Die Mods sagten ganz klar, wenn jmd mit 1-?? Posts NUR spammt, liegt es nah, dass derjenige
sich auch nur dafür angemeldet hat, also bannen die Mods eher solche, als Leute die 300 Posts haben und vllt 2-3 Mal Mist geschrieben haben. Was ist denn daran falsch?


Und noch etwas, was mir hier dem Forum andauernd auffällt und worüber ich mich
immer wieder ärgere! Mir geht es so dermaßen auf den Senkel, dass Leute wie g. oder A.
andauernd die Leute mit mehr Posts des Spammens beschuldigen, wobei die eigentlich Spammer
hauptsächlich im WoW-Allgemein-Forum sind, denn da steht in fast JEDEM aller Freds gottweißwieoft
"blubbblub", "wayne" etc. Aber die haben ja höchstens 100 Posts, die dürfen das, also werden sie von den Herren mit der großen Klappen sorgfältig ignoriert. Vielleicht sollte man mal sein Gehirn anwerfen und eine halbe Sekunde kostbarer Zeit mit Denken verbringen und sich mal überlegen, wie es in Wirklichkeit aussieht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## glacios (28. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Nein.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Zum Teil beteiligen Sie sich an dem Thema. Aber die meisten haben logischerweise ihre Postzahl nicht nur durch ernsthafte und interessante Beiträge erhöht, sondern eben auch durch Spam. Als gutes Beispiel muss ich - auch wenn es mir widerstrebt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - Incontemtio nehmen, der nun auch schon lange dabei ist, aber von dem ich nicht einmal einen Spambeitrag gelesen habe. Folglich hat er auch bedeutend weniger Beiträge als einige andere. Also 3k Posts kann man sicherlich nicht nur durch sinnvolle Beiträge erlangen oder wenn dann nur über längere Zeiträume.


Lurock schrieb:


> Ich will dich ja keineswegs lächerlich machen,


Das freut mich!


Lurock schrieb:


> aber wie wärs, wenn du du mal einen Mod
> fragst, welche Rolle der Nachtschwärmer-Fred einnimmt. Weißt was der dir sagen wird?
> Das es ein Spamm-Fred ist und dass niemals jemand etwas anderes behauptet hat.
> Allerdings ist er, zumindest aus meiner Sicht nicht da um den Postcounter zu pushen,
> sondern einfach nur für Leute die Langweile haben, sich über irgendeinen Mist unterhalten möchten da.


Ja und deswegen finde ich gehört sich dieser Thread endlich mal geclosed, weil er um es drastisch zu formulieren die Stinkefliegen wie ein Haufen Sch**ße anzieht und weil man solche sinnlosen Posts auch über den Buffedchat oder PM weiterführen kann.


Lurock schrieb:


> Erklär mir mal, was an Leuten, wie uns denn so schlimm ist? Die "Oh mein Gott, der postet mehr als 1 mal pro Tag"- Schreie sind ja wohl lächerlich, was habt habt ihr denn für Probleme damit?


Gar nichts. Nur wenn diese Posts aus Spam bestehen.


Lurock schrieb:


> Außerdem würde ich gerne wissen wer dir erzählt, dass er je mehr Posts er hat, "cooler" ist/wird!
> Denkst du wirklich dass ich so denke? Dass das mein Hintergrund ist? Falsch gedacht!
> Und zu meiner Signatur: Die ist keineswegs ernst gemeint, aber manche Leute drehen die Sachen
> nunmal so, wie sie sie gerne hätten, nicht?
> ...


Erzählen tut mir das sicherlich keiner, aber - Hand aus Herz - jeder findet es toll irgendwo unter den Besten zu sein und sei es nur in der Postzahl. Kann sein, dass du anders denkst, aber 90% denkt genau so. Und nein das kann ich nicht beweisen, aber ich nenn das Menschenkenntnis.


Lurock schrieb:


> Also, nachdem die Mods, das jetzt mindestens 3 Mal erklärt haben, ist es nun wirklich lächerlich, das zu behaupten! Die Mods sagten ganz klar, wenn jmd mit 1-?? Posts NUR spammt, liegt es nah, dass derjenige
> sich auch nur dafür angemeldet hat, also bannen die Mods eher solche, als Leute die 300 Posts haben und vllt 2-3 Mal Mist geschrieben haben. Was ist denn daran falsch?


Nichts. Ich sagte auch ganz klar:


> das Verhalten der Mods [...] zeigt dies ebenfalls, wenn auch auf einer *verständlicheren und nachvollziehbaren Ebene*


Das heißt: Reinrechtlich und moralisch gesehen, muss man jeden gleich behandeln egal wieviel Posts er hat, und das gilt auch dann, wenn sich derjenige nur einen Account zum flamen erstellt hat. In der Praxis ist das aber erstens schwerer zu realisieren und zweitens schwachsinnig.


Lurock schrieb:


> Und noch etwas, was mir hier dem Forum andauernd auffällt und worüber ich mich
> immer wieder ärgere! Mir geht es so dermaßen auf den Senkel, dass Leute wie g. oder A.
> andauernd die Leute mit mehr Posts des Spammens beschuldigen, wobei die eigentlich Spammer
> hauptsächlich im WoW-Allgemein-Forum sind, denn da steht in fast JEDEM aller Freds gottweißwieoft
> "blubbblub", "wayne" etc.


Und noch etwas, was mir hier dem Forum andauernd auffällt und worüber ich mich
immer wieder ärgere! Mir geht es so dermaßen auf den Senkel, dass Leute wie L. andauernd Leute mit weniger Posts beschuldigen, sie des Spammens zu beschuldigen, und das obwohl es gerechtfertigt ist, weil man nur mal in gewisse Threads reinlesen muss. D.H.: Mit Kritik muss man leben, besonders wenn sie berechtigt ist! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Noch was: Kann sein, dass im WoW-Forum mehr gespammt wird, ich halte mich da aber nicht auf, mir wird schon genug Spam im Gott & die Welt - Forum verzapft. Deswegen greife ich nur die Leute an, die hier spammen.


Lurock schrieb:


> Aber die haben ja höchstens 100 Posts, die dürfen das, also werden sie von den Herren mit der großen Klappen sorgfältig ignoriert. Vielleicht sollte man mal sein Gehirn anwerfen und eine halbe Sekunde kostbarer Zeit mit Denken verbringen und sich mal überlegen, wie es in Wirklichkeit aussieht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nö. Meine Meinung: Egal wieviele Posts, nach mehrmaligen spams folgt Sperre (für einen gewissen Zeitraum).


----------



## Lurock (28. April 2008)

glacios schrieb:


> Und noch etwas, was mir hier dem Forum andauernd auffällt und worüber ich mich
> immer wieder ärgere! Mir geht es so dermaßen auf den Senkel, dass Leute wie L. andauernd Leute mit weniger Posts beschuldigen, sie des Spammens zu beschuldigen, und das obwohl es gerechtfertigt ist, weil man nur mal in gewisse Threads reinlesen muss. D.H.: Mit Kritik muss man leben, besonders wenn sie berechtigt ist!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Der Unterschied ist bloß, das die Leute welche anderen Leuten vorwerfen, dass sie nur/viel spammen,
Unrecht haben, während die anderen Leute sich berechtigt darüber aufregen beschuldigt zu werden.



glacios schrieb:


> Ja und deswegen finde ich gehört sich dieser Thread endlich mal geclosed, weil er um es drastisch zu formulieren die Stinkefliegen wie ein Haufen Sch**ße anzieht und weil man solche sinnlosen Posts auch über den Buffedchat oder PM weiterführen kann.


Dann lass die "Stinkefliegen" um ihrem "Haufen Sch**ße" schwirren und kümmer dich nicht um das was innerhalb des Threads abgeht, wenn du ihn so schlimm findest. 




Letztendlich kann der Postcounter und alles Andere ausgeblendet werden. Ich würde meinen, dass das
uns nicht stört, aber die Leute die *nur* aufs spammen aus sind, wird das auch nicht sonderlich stören.


----------



## Grivok (28. April 2008)

@glacius
nein man erreicht bestimmt keine 3K oder 4K beiträge nur durch informative posts
und auch bei meinen 1800 posts sind einige dabei, die nicht nötig waren
müsste mal recherchieren wieviel % der posts von Dalmus, b1ubb und mir alleine durch den mittwochsthread entstanden sind in denen wir uns unterhalten
und was das thema hartz 4 betrifft....
bei einigen von den leuten mit hoher postzahl weiss ich, dass sie genau wie ich während der arbeit vorm rechner sitzen und neben des normalen büro jobs halt ab und zu ins forum gucken


----------



## Lurock (28. April 2008)

Grivok schrieb:


> und was das thema hartz 4 betrifft....
> bei einigen von den leuten mit hoher postzahl weiss ich, dass sie genau wie ich während der arbeit vorm rechner sitzen und neben des normalen büro jobs halt ab und zu ins forum gucken


Das müssen Hartz IV Empfänger sein, schließlich arbeitet die ganze Welt zur selben Zeit wie du! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und Jobs die von zu Hause oder überhaupt am Computer erledigt werden, gibt es ja überhaupt gar nicht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grivok (28. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Das müssen Hartz IV Empfänger sein, schließlich arbeitet die ganze Welt zur selben Zeit wie du!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



*geblitzdings*
du warst die letzten 5000 posts arbeitslos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (28. April 2008)

Grivok schrieb:


> *geblitzdings*
> du warst die letzten 5000 posts arbeitslos
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jep, ich bin Schüler. Aber mal ehrlich, dein, oben hervorgebrachtes, Argument war unsinnig...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grivok (28. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Jep, ich bin Schüler. Aber mal ehrlich, dein, oben hervorgebrachtes, Argument war unsinnig...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich sitze während meiner arbeit am computer und gucke halt nebenher ab und zu ins forum....
bei Dalmus und B1ubb weiss ich, dass sie ebenfalls nen büro job haben
es gibt genug arbeitgeber, die das heutzutage etwas lockerer sehen


----------



## Lurock (28. April 2008)

Grivok schrieb:


> ich sitze während meiner arbeit am computer und gucke halt nebenher ab und zu ins forum....
> bei Dalmus und B1ubb weiss ich, dass sie ebenfalls nen büro job haben
> es gibt genug arbeitgeber, die das heutzutage etwas lockerer sehen


Siehst du, damit steinigst du deine Aussage von eben selbst.


----------



## Grivok (28. April 2008)

okay?!?!?!
entweder verpasse ich gerade etwas, oder deine argumentation ist zu hoch für mich...
ich steinige meine aussage, dass nicht alle leute mit hohem postcounter hartz 4 empfänger sein müssen, durch die aussage, dass ich alleine 3 highcount-poster kenne die das während des jobs machen
sorry aber erklär mir mal bitte deine logik...
würde mich jetzt interessieren....


----------



## Lurock (28. April 2008)

Oh, tut mir Leid Grivok, das war ein Missverständnis, ich
hab den Teil hier falsch verstanden... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Grivok schrieb:


> und was das thema hartz 4 betrifft....
> bei einigen von den leuten mit hoher postzahl weiss ich, dass sie genau wie ich während der arbeit vorm rechner sitzen und neben des normalen büro jobs halt ab und zu ins forum gucken



Ich dachte du meintest, dass Leute die während deiner Arbeitszeit ins Forum gucken Hartz IV beantragen würden, hat sich also erledigt, bloß verlesen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grivok (28. April 2008)

es sei dir verziehen 
*ring hinhält*


----------



## Dalmus (29. April 2008)

Jaja, und durch solche kleinen Mißverständniss erhöhen sich die Postcounter dann auch. *g*
Aber gut, daß sich das geklärt hat. Ich war auch gerade beim Lesen der Posts etwas verwirrt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So, und nun widme ich mich wieder für ein paar Minuten meinem Bürojob...


----------



## maggus (29. April 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> So, und nun widme ich mich wieder für ein paar Minuten meinem Bürojob...



Was man zur Abwechslung mal tun kann, falls das Forum auf buffed.de nichts hergibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zificult (29. April 2008)

nein?! Ohne den hätte amn keinen Grund mehr zum Spammen xD


----------



## Incontemtio (29. April 2008)

zificult schrieb:


> Ohne den hätte amn keinen Grund mehr zum Spammen xD



Und genau deshalb sind einige für die Abschaffung dieses Zählers ...


----------



## Ennia (29. April 2008)

was sagen schon diese Zahlen aus... nichts. völlig sinnlos sich darüber gedanken zu machen, oder ist das diskriminierend gegenüber anderer, wenn man 4.000 posts hat - wohl kaum.

um es auf neo-deutsch auszudrücken: wayne!


----------



## Alcasim (30. April 2008)

Ennia schrieb:


> was sagen schon diese Zahlen aus... nichts. völlig sinnlos sich darüber gedanken zu machen, oder ist das diskriminierend gegenüber anderer, wenn man 4.000 posts hat - wohl kaum.
> 
> um es auf neo-deutsch auszudrücken: wayne!




Wenn sie nichts ausmachen dann sollte es den Spammern wohl nicht schwer fallen wenn diese nicht mehr angezeigt werden. Und hättest du dir nur ein bisschen Mühe gegeben und den Thread hier komplett gelesen wüsstest du das es um das spammen, und nicht direkt um die Postanzahl geht.


----------



## Alcasim (21. Juli 2008)

Schön das sich die Administration auch mal Zeit nimmt für Userwünsche..-.-

Anderer Vorschlag, wie wäre es mit einer Spam-Sektion in der keine Posts gezählt werden.. da könnte man dann alle Spammerthreads hinschieben


----------



## chopi (22. Juli 2008)

Das wird nichts bringen,da die "wahren" Spammer ja nicht nur in den "ewerte dies,bewerte das" threads "spammen",sondern ja genau in den Threads ihren Senf ablassen,die nicht dafür gedacht sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zachrid (22. Juli 2008)

Forenspam wird gemacht um des Forenspam willens. 
Ein ob ein Postcouter da steht oder nicht ist egal. Das was die Quali einer Community ausmacht ist die Anzahl der User (mehr = schlechter), das Durchschnittsalter der User ( 18 oder weniger = schlechter ) und das Durchgreifen der Mods (je... uhm härter-aber-fairer desto besser).  

Außerdem fehlen bei der Umfrage irgendwie die Antwort "Ist mir doch Wumpe". ;P


----------



## dragon1 (22. Juli 2008)

jaaa!!
ohne postcounter kann man spammen ohne das dir jemand vorwirft diesen zu steigern

/need

p.s. was stoert euch bitte an umfragen?!


----------



## dragon1 (22. Juli 2008)

lol das wird ein...spam-und postcounter steiger thread^^


----------



## Jenny84 (12. September 2008)

davon ab nutze ich gerne (ausser bewertungsthread) spamthread da man auch mal über belanglose sachen schreiben kann. ich bin meist in meiner arbeitszeit hier um wieder einen klaren kopf zu bekommen, langeweile zu vertreiben oder sonstiges was man in einer firma so haben kann.
ich bemühe mich in den normalen thread nicht vom thema abzuweichen und das ist als wirklich schwer wegen den vielen flamer den man dann auch mal die meinung sagt. dadurch weicht dann das ganze thema vom eigentlichen thread ab.

zum thema ich hab ja angeklickt


----------



## David (12. September 2008)

Wayne?


----------



## Deanne (12. September 2008)

Prinzipiell zeigt sich doch auch in diesem Thread wieder, dass manche User entweder zu faul oder schlichtweg zu blöd dazu sind, auch nur einen zusammenhängenden Satz auf die Reihe zu bekommen. Stellt man nun den Postcounter aus, wird sich daran vermutlich nicht viel ändern. Man kann den Leuten ins Handwerk fuschen, denen es nur auf den Postcount ankommt, aber wenn jemand grundsätzlich das Bedürfnis hat, in jedem Thread seine obligatorischen zwei bis drei hingerotzten Wortfetzen zum besten zu geben, ändert man daran absolut nichts. Scheinbar gibt es hier genug Leute, die es irgendwie "cool" finden, jeden Ansatz einer vernünftigen Diskussion durch Schwachsinn der Marke "L2p! Kacknoob!" gleich im Ansatz zu ersticken und diese Leute wird man auch durch Abschaffung des Postcounters nicht zum denken anregen.


----------



## Melih (12. September 2008)

wiso mustet ihr die totenerwecken nur um ein beitrag schreiben ihr nekrophilie äh nekromanten


----------



## Deanne (12. September 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> wiso mustet ihr die totenerwecken nur um ein beitrag schreiben ihr nekrophilie äh nekromanten



Wer im Glashaus sitzt...

Jenny und meine Wenigkeit haben uns wenigstens Gedanken zum Thema gemacht. Spam, um den eigenen Postcount zu erhöhen, sieht für mich etwas anders aus. Zudem ist das Thema immer noch aktuell und die Schwachsinns-Posts und Einreiher sind bisher auch nicht weniger geworden. Abgesehen davon kannst du dich mit deinem Post ab sofort auch in die Gruppe der "Nekromanten" gesellen. Herzlichen Glückwunsch. Ich für meinen Teil kann von mir sagen, bisher noch keinen einzigen Post verbrochen zu haben, der darauf abzielte, meinen Postcount nach oben zu treiben.


----------

